# rechtliche Fragen



## Channa_bavaricus (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

berufsbedingt habe ich eine mehrjährige Pause in der Fischerei einlegen müssen. mein Verein schreibt zwangsweise Arbeitssunden vor (zu Recht) die ich zwei Jahre lang ´nicht ableisten konnte, dafür aber monetären ersatz leisten konnte. Während dieser zeit hatte ich auch keine Freizeit um zu Angeln. Also habe ich fürs nichtfischen viel Geld ausgegeben. Da keine Änderung in Sicht war habe ich die Mitgliedschaft aufgegeben. 

Soviel zum Hintergrund, nun zu den eigentlichen Fragen.
Ich habe in Baden-Württemberg die Fischerprüfung abgelegt (ich glaub vor 20 jahren), ich habe einen 5-jahres Fischereischein für BW, der aber seit ca. 2003 abgelaufen ist. Ich selbst wohne nun in Bayern.
mein Schwiegervater hat in 2010 die Prüfung in Meck-Pomm abgelegt, hat schöne Gewässer vor der Haustüre und geht dort erfolgreich auf die Schuppenträger. Da ich mehrmals im jahr dort "oben" zu Besuch bin stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:

1: Kann ich meinen BW-Schein verlängern lassen ?
2: Wenn 1=ja kann/muß ich den Schein auf Bayern umschreiben lassen ? Geht das problemlos ?
3: Kann ich mit einem BW oder BY Schein in McPomm angeln gehen / Gästekarten kaufen ?

LG Anderl


----------



## xplode (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

Also aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen das ein Angelschein nicht abläuft. Ich persönlich habe meinen in M-V gemacht und auch mal 2 Jahre Pause gehabt, es hat nie einer etwas gesagt. Einfach die aktuelle Marke gekauft (im Rathaus o.ä.) und los gehts. Zum anderen kann ich sagen das dass umschreiben von Bundesland zu Bundesland auch problemlos ist. Bin von M-V nach S-H gezogen und musste dort im Rathaus nur meinen Schein aus M-V vorzeigen, einen Antrag ausfüllen (mit Foto etc.) und bekam dann den für S-H. Es muss allerdings lustig sein wenn man öfters umzieht, dann nachher mit so vielen Scheinen rumzurennen, deutsche Bürokratie eben. Hoffe konnte dir bei deinen Fragen helfen. Allerdings kann ich nichts mit Gesetzen o.ä. belegen, sind wie gesagt eigene Erfahrungen.


----------



## henningcl (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

Hallo
das thema ist föderalismus... soweit so gut oder schlecht, egal

du kannst nur deinen bw schein verlängern wenn dein hauptwohnsitz noch in bw ist.

ist dein hauptwohnsitz in by musst du mit deiner !!PRÜFUNGSBESCHEINIGUNG!!, nicht der abgelaufene schein, in by einen neuen schein beim amt ausstellen lassen.
das kannst du dann für ???ICH GLAUBE?? 4jahre, dem vielfachen von 4 jahren oder mit dem dementsprechenden geldbetrag als schein auf lebenszeit.

hast du den schein auf lebenszeit, brauchst du nie wieder einen neuen schein.
weil keiner in einem anderen bundesland deinen wohnsitz kontrolliert.
damit ist auch die frage nach dem angeln in mv beantwortet.
ja.
sowie in allen anderen bundesländern auch.
grüsse


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

Danke für die Informationen !
ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal meine Unterlagen raussuchen (sind in BW bei Muttern im keller ;-)  ) und damit mal hier in BY aufs Amt latschen.

naja um mit Schwiegervater zum Fischen zu gehen werd ich aber zumindest mal neue leine kaufen müssen, die alte ist nun doch über zehn Jahre alt und hat schon vor jahren beim letzten Angelausflug mächtig gekrangelt

LG Anderl


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

Hallo Anderl,
deine BW-Prüfung wird normalerweise auch in Bayern anerkannt. 
Für die Ausstellung des Scheins ist ein Prüfungszeugnis o.ä. erforderlich. Ein abgelaufener Schein kann u.U. nicht ausreichen. 

Ein Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit in Bayern kostet je nach Alter bis zu 300 Euro. 

Wenn du in Meck-Pomm angeln willst, kannst du dir dort übrigens auch einfach einen Touristenfischereischein holen:
http://www.lallf.de/Touristenfischereischein.284.0.html


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

DANKE Franz !!!

Na das ist ja mal echt was Handfestes !!
Natürlich habe ich ein BW Prüfungszeugnis, einem BY Schein steht demzufolge nix mehr im Weg.
Den Ausflügen mit Schwieva wohl auch nicht !!
Danke für den sehr imformativen Link.

Dieser Seite zufolge wird der BY-Schein in MV anerkannt sofern er gültig ist (meiner ja noch nicht ;-)  ) und sofern mein Hauptsitz NICHt in MV ist (ist in BY).
Also muß ich eigentlich nur hier in Bayern aufs Amt traben, mein Prüfungszeugnis BW vorlegen udn mir einen BY Schein ausstellen lassen. Mit diesem bin ich auch in MV angelberechtigt (Angelkarte natürlich vorausgesetzt ;-) 

LG ANderl
Gruß Anderl


----------



## Doc Plato (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

Hi,

nimm Deinen abgelaufenen Schein und die Prüfungsurkunde und geh zum Bürgerbüro *in Deinem Wohnort*. Dort den Schein akutalisieren/verlängern lassen. Nit das die Bayern dann sagen, nee der is abgelaufen, musste an deinem Wohnort verlängern. Wenn das gemacht ist, kannste eigentlich überall damit in Deutschland Angelkarten für das entsprechende Gewässer kaufen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

genau!

kannst in mv allerdings auch mit nem touri-fischereischein angeln gehen... den kriegt man mitlerweile auch mehrmals im jahr. auf dauer aber klar teurer wie den schein neu machen lassen!

gruß sebastian


----------



## Raubfischzahn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

Ich nutze gleich mal diesen Thread um ne Frage zum Prüfungszeugnis los zu werden. Kann man sein Prüfungszeugnis irgendwo nochmal anfordern? Meins ist nähmlich nicht mehr auffindbar.


----------



## bacalo (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

Servus Anderl,

der Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit kostet in Bayern zwischen 300,00 und 32,00 €uronen.
Anfallende Kosten? Klick mal hier:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/fischereischein/


Gruß
Peter


----------



## henningcl (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nimm Deinen abgelaufenen Schein und die Prüfungsurkunde und geh zum Bürgerbüro *in Deinem Wohnort*. Dort den Schein akutalisieren/verlängern lassen. Nit das die Bayern dann sagen, nee der is abgelaufen, musste an deinem Wohnort verlängern. Wenn das gemacht ist, kannste eigentlich überall damit in Deutschland Angelkarten für das entsprechende Gewässer kaufen.



das funktioniert idr nicht, da dein wohnsitz überprüft wird.


----------



## Doc Plato (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

Wie soll das denn sonst laufen? Wenn ich in NRW Duisburg wohne, mein Schein abgelaufen ist, fahre ich doch z.b. nicht Bayern um den dort zu verlängern, nur weil ich da mal angeln möchte. Das sollte schon im zuständigen Rathaus/Bürgerbüro *DEINES Wohnortes* gemacht werden. Oder was meinst Du?


----------



## franja1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*



henningcl schrieb:


> das funktioniert idr nicht, da dein wohnsitz überprüft wird.



....meine ist so...war jedenfalls bei mir so....habe Fischereischein in MecPom um eine Jahresangelberechtigung in Bayern zu bekommen musste ich einen amtlichen Nebenwohnsitz in Bayern nachweisen können....dann wurde eine Urkunde über die Anerkennung des Fischreischeines ausgestellt....Tages und Wochenkarten sind allerdings kein Problem.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*



franja1 schrieb:


> ....meine ist so...war jedenfalls bei mir so....habe Fischereischein in MecPom um eine Jahresangelberechtigung in Bayern zu bekommen musste ich einen amtlichen Nebenwohnsitz in Bayern nachweisen können....dann wurde eine Urkunde über die Anerkennung des Fischreischeines ausgestellt....Tages und Wochenkarten sind allerdings kein Problem.




Was ist das "Jahresangelberechtigung in Bayern"? Wer stellt diese denn aus?

Habe ja doch viel mit Angelscheinen zu tun, aber das kenne ich nicht.

Ein in MecPom ausgestellter amtlicher Fischereischein, der noch Gültigkeit hat, wird in Bayern uneingeschränkt anerkannt (Ausnahme Touristenscheine)


----------



## Doc Plato (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

Ach soooo..... 

Sorry, habe gerade noch mal den ersten Post nachgelesen und meinen Fehler erkannt.
Bütte nicht schlagen!


----------



## franja1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was ist das "Jahresangelberechtigung in Bayern"? Wer stellt diese denn aus?
> 
> ...ist die Berechtigung an dem beigetretenen Verein mit dem dazugehörenden Gewässern Fischen zu dürfen....Jahresangelberechtigung geht fast nur über Vereine...oder ein Privatgewässer


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*



franja1 schrieb:


> ...ist die Berechtigung an dem beigetretenen Verein mit dem dazugehörenden Gewässern Fischen zu dürfen....Jahresangelberechtigung geht fast nur über Vereine...oder ein Privatgewässer



Dachte ich es mir doch, das da eine Verwechslung vorliegt:

Das ist keine behördliche Maßnahme, sondern* reines Privatvergnügen* eines Vereins. Der Verein darf auch verlangen, dass man nur mit roter Pappnase zum Angeln gehen darf.
Das ist nicht die Regelo und darf nicht als Regel oder gar gesetzmäßig gesehen werden!


----------



## franja1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

Kann schon sein...ist ja nun auch schon ein paar Jahre her also ich hatte jedenfalls eine ganz schöne Prozedur damals...auf dem Gemeindeamt....wurde echt erst mal geprüft ob mein MecPom Schein auch in BY Gültigkeit hat und ob die Scheine aus By auch in MecPom anerkannt werden....war echt so


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*



franja1 schrieb:


> Kann schon sein...ist ja nun auch schon ein paar Jahre her also ich hatte jedenfalls eine ganz schöne Prozedur damals...auf dem Gemeindeamt....wurde echt erst mal geprüft ob mein MecPom Schein auch in BY Gültigkeit hat und ob die Scheine aus By auch in MecPom anerkannt werden....war echt so





Aber nur, wenn man den ständigen Wohnsitz nach Bayern verlegt hat.

Aber nicht für einen Schein als Gastfischer, der den ständigen Wohnsitz nicht in Bayern hatte, da gab es nie Probleme, dafür war auch nie eine Prüfung vorgesehen und verlangt.

Scheinst ja an einen besonderen Verein geraten zu sein, der die rechtl. Bestimmungen nicht kannte und dir einen Zirkus verschafft hat!


----------



## franja1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

Scheinst ja an einen besonderen Verein geraten zu sein, der die rechtl. Bestimmungen nicht kannte und dir einen Zirkus verschafft hat![/QUOTE]

...heute seh ich das nicht mehr so verbissen, vielleicht war es etwas übervorsichtig. War auch der Erste aus MecPom in dem Verein
Und das ,,Faltpapier" mit Paasbild sah echt so aus, als hätte ich es mir selber gemacht:q
Wurde jedenfalls nach Klärung der Sachlage wirklich gut aufgenommen und bin noch heute mit dabei....auf dem Verein lass ich nichts kommen denn der ist wirklich top(bis auf die kleinen Anfangsschwierigkeiten)


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*



franja1 schrieb:


> ...heute seh ich das nicht mehr so verbissen, vielleicht war es etwas übervorsichtig. War auch der Erste aus MecPom in dem Verein
> Und das ,,Faltpapier" mit Paasbild sah echt so aus, als hätte ich es mir selber gemacht:q
> Wurde jedenfalls nach Klärung der Sachlage wirklich gut aufgenommen und bin noch heute mit dabei....auf dem Verein lass ich nichts kommen denn der ist wirklich top(bis auf die kleinen Anfangsschwierigkeiten)



Schön, dass es noch Menschen gibt wie dich, die sowas locker sehen und sogar Verständnis aufbringen #6


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (14. März 2011)

*AW: rechtliche Fragen*

Hallole,

da mein "Wochenende" wegen plätzlichem Einsatz auf der Baustelle eh um zwei Tage unterbrochen wurde, hatte ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und den größten Teil von meinem Angelzeugs (inklusive BW Prüfungszeugniss und BW Fischereischein) bei Muttern abzuholen. 
Back home bin ich dann brav aufs Amt getrabt, und habe der netten dame erstmal etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. 

Der Schein wurde 1990 ausgestellt, und abgelaufen war er 2005. Das Bild darin zeigt mich in der Blüte meiner jungen Jahre ;-)

Das ich auch ein Prüfungszeugnis dabeihatte stimmte die Dame freundlich. (Die Prüfung habe ich am 10.11.1989 bestanden, mitten drin im "Die Mauer ist weg" Trubel !)

Aber ob ich nun wegen des BW Scheins oder wegen des alten Fotos eine Neuausstellung brauchte (kost natürlich mehr) wußte sie nicht. Aber sie ging fragen, und kam mit einem Aufkleber "lebenslang" zurück, der aus meinem BW Schein einen Lebenslangen BY Schein machte. Das ganze für 229 Euro.  

Somit kan ich nun nach Jahren endlich wieder mal ans Fischwasser. Schwiegervaters Kahn ist renoviert, der Anlegeplatz gesichert, Pfingsten gehts los nach McPomm.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Gruß Anderl.

PS: Oh Gott, fünfzehn Jahre alte Monofilschnur auf den Rollen, die ist ja lockiger als das Nürnberger Christkind. Da werd ich wohl noch etwas Geld ins Fachgeschäft tragen müssen ;-)


----------

